# If you listen to the podcast



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Appreciate the feedback.

Been on this site for a few years now and I think this is the first poll I've created. Hope this works.

If you're on a phone and can't see the poll your choices were:

1. I listen for entertainment

2. I listen to be informed

3. I listen to be informed and entertainment

4. Bacon!

If your choice was bacon please tell us whether it's entertainment or to be informed in the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## c.tiberius (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a few to catch up to. I stopped at 98. 
I have fun listening to you guys even though I don't agree 100% with all the rants and subjects.
Keep it up.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

1234!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I listen because I am waiting for Denton to say something really stupid so I can lambast him here!

Oh, and because I really want you guys to interview that new guy on the Orange Site: runNgun. Just sayin'...


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

3.

The entertainment is from the natural rapport the two of you have. 
The information is interesting too. 

You should do a podcast on prepping too. 

Fangfarrier 

Ps

Bacon is always the answer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> I listen because I am waiting for Denton to say something really stupid so I can lambast him here!
> 
> Oh, and because I really want you guys to interview that new guy on the Orange Site: runNgun. Just sayin'...


What do you mean "waiting for"?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Everying is better with Bacon. It’s the combo.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't listen to it. I don't need you two pushing your politics and conspiracy theories on me; I have some of my own, thank you!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> I don't listen to it. I don't need you two pushing your politics and conspiracy theories on me; I have some of my own, thank you!


Maybe you do but they won't be as wacky as those the guy on the podcast has.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

3 and 2x 2.. always entertaining and sometime informative lol 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Via podcast. Great stuff! Thanks for the time and energy you put into effort.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

If you're taking requests for interviews, I'd like you to do an episode with Will2 if he's been let out of the loony bin... that guy was always pure entertainment.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When did y'all start doing a show?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> When did y'all start doing a show?


'Bout a week ago.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

3.

Post Error
The message you have entered is too short.
Please enter at least five characters.
OK


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You want a pod cast? Then interview other people here...otherwise its us listening to you over and over again. Take a vote and interview that person.


----------



## MtMoriah (Aug 17, 2018)

I don't listen to it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MtMoriah said:


> I don't listen to it.


So, when you don't listen, do you not listen for the information, the entertainment, both, or bacon?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> You want a pod cast? Then interview other people here...otherwise its us listening to you over and over again. Take a vote and interview that person.


Would you like to be on the show?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> You want a pod cast? Then interview other people here...otherwise its us listening to you over and over again. Take a vote and interview that person.


That's a really good idea! Take on some interviewees who hold opposing views and have at it. Sort of a "point/counterpoint" show.
Sorry, but one of you will have to play the SNL Jane Curtin role: "Denton, you ignorant slut".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We've had members on the show. We had a member or Taurus Armed on, and we've had others on the show, too. As a matter of fact, we'll have someone else on the show real soon, and he'll be interesting.
I wasn't kidding when I said I was going to reach out to the Bigfoot feller, either.



> You want a pod cast? Then interview other people here...otherwise its us listening to you over and over again. Take a vote and interview that person.


 @Old SF Guy, we have a podcast. People who aren't members of this site listen to the show. The show's name isn't Prepper Forums Podcast. We plug this site with every show, though. We do this because we like doing it and also to plug Prepper Forums.
Point I'm making is the show doesn't belong to P/F and it isn't made just for P/F people. I think you are misunderstanding the show.
Do you hear us talk every time. Sure. Tell me, though, do you listen to other podcasts or talk shows? Do you listen because of the host or are you just dying to hear who is going to call in?
One more thing. There's been times when we weren't able to make the podcast and times when a thirty minute podcat took two hours to record due to technical issues. Throwing in another member takes up more bandwidth and it makes it even touchier. We aren't Rush, this isn't the EIB network and we don't have the resources of a radio station. We are doing the best we can.
Now, Old SF Guy, why do you listen to us? Or, do you?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I listen now and then mostly for entertainment.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> We've had members on the show. We had a member or Taurus Armed on, and we've had others on the show, too. As a matter of fact, we'll have someone else on the show real soon, and he'll be interesting.
> I wasn't kidding when I said I was going to reach out to the Bigfoot feller, either.
> 
> @Old SF Guy, we have a podcast. People who aren't members of this site listen to the show. The show's name isn't Prepper Forums Podcast. We plug this site with every show, though. We do this because we like doing it and also to plug Prepper Forums.
> ...


Naw, I do listen and I guess I didn't quit connect the Podcast out beyond the forum...my bad. I listen because I like you guys, and the disparity...Its like listening to a grand pa and a grand son talking. No offense on the age. I actually find it reminiscent of talks I used to have with my very elder uncle who was a preacher who learned latin and greek so that he could better understand the bible and its versions.

My recommendation on adding participants was based on the misunderstanding of the podcasts full audience. Cause I'd love to hear what some of the other folks on hear think on subject when the dialog is just a two way discussion, vice threads that talk a long time to build and expand or have 20 different opinions bounding in from everywhere.

Not criticizing. I don't do verbal or video stuff online so I probably am the last person to give advice on it. Apologies.

And other than a couple times I have rarely listened to any other podcasts.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Would you like to be on the show?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh hell no....My job keeps me from conducting any thing where I could inadvertently say something I shouldn't...But I do want to hear what Cricket sounds like!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Naw, I do listen and I guess I didn't quit connect the Podcast out beyond the forum...my bad. I listen because I like you guys, and the disparity...Its like listening to a grand pa and a grand son talking. No offense on the age. I actually find it reminiscent of talks I used to have with my very elder uncle who was a preacher who learned latin and greek so that he could better understand the bible and its versions.
> 
> My recommendation on adding participants was based on the misunderstanding of the podcasts full audience. Cause I'd love to hear what some of the other folks on hear think on subject when the dialog is just a two way discussion, vice threads that talk a long time to build and expand or have 20 different opinions bounding in from everywhere.
> 
> ...


Oh, come on; Sas isn't that old! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Oh hell no....My job keeps me from conducting any thing where I could inadvertently say something I shouldn't...But I do want to hear what Cricket sounds like!


I have spoken with her on the phone &#8230;&#8230; you can't handle it! :vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Oh, come on; Sas isn't that old! :tango_face_smile:


Gramps? Or is it PeePaw?


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

I enjoy the podcast...I actually listened to the podcast before I found this site. Well put together stuff, entertaining and informal. Thanks for putting it together.


----------

